# Goat cheese fritters?



## jgraeff (Nov 7, 2013)

Hey guys i want to make some goat cheese fritter for a luncheon were gonna have tuesday for a beet salad. 

I have basically three methods in my head here but not sure which way to go?

I can make a choux dough and add the cheese to that and fry it although not sure that is what I'm looking for. 


or i can make a goat cheese mixture and roll it in bread crumbs and fry it.

or lastly i can make a batter, with goat cheese, maybe purred corn, flour, baking soda etc


any advice or tried methods? 

Thanks


----------



## Chuckles (Nov 7, 2013)

I had goat cheese fritters on at the last job. Googled it and got a pic. Sad arugula but you get the point. Goat cheese with herbs and wild lavender honey. Breaded with a mix of semolina, AP flour and ground up panko. Red onion jam.


----------



## ohbewon (Nov 7, 2013)

Follow a gougere' recipe and fold in the goat cheese at room temp just after you fold in the eggs. Goat cheese is a relatively low-moisture cheese, so it should actually help it stand up when you pipe it. Let me know how it goes if you try this. I haven't done it before, but this was the first way that comes to mind, and the chemistry fits. 
Actually, I'm going to do this tomorrow. If you don't try it, I'll let you know how it goes for me. Pictures coming.


----------



## ohbewon (Nov 7, 2013)

PS, omit the gruyere and substitute the goat cheese, of course.


----------



## ohbewon (Nov 7, 2013)

Chuckles said:


> I had goat cheese fritters on at the last job. Googled it and got a pic. Sad arugula but you get the point. Goat cheese with herbs and wild lavender honey. Breaded with a mix of semolina, AP flour and ground up panko. Red onion jam.


I love food porn. :biggrin: I'd eat it.


----------



## tripleq (Nov 7, 2013)

You guys are making me sooooo hungry.


----------



## ohbewon (Nov 7, 2013)

Lol tomorrow I'll post pictures in this thread at around the same time of the finished product, just to make you even more hungry. Keep watching :hungry:


tripleq said:


> You guys are making me sooooo hungry.


----------



## scotchef38 (Nov 7, 2013)

Get some Piquillo peppers and fill them 3/4 with cheese.Toothpick the ends closed.Batter and fry at 170 c.Remove toothpicks and eat while hot and gooey.Change pants.


----------



## Dusty (Nov 7, 2013)

I'd make them in a Spanish croquette style. Essentially a very thick bechamel (350g butter, 500g flour, 2000 ml milk). Cook that out and as it cools fold through some roughly chopped chèvre. 

You can infuse the milk with whatever you like - I like garlic, thyme and bay. 

Chill their overnight and the consistency should be stuff, but elastic. You can now roll it out like gnocchi it it to length and crumb it. 

I currently have this on menu, filled with rabbit, black olive, thyme and orange zest. That recipe can be used as a base for any flavour you like.


----------



## Brad Gibson (Nov 7, 2013)

if you want straight up goat cheese battered and fried just freeze the cheese in your desired shape coat it in a buttermilk and egg mixture and bread with flour and spices, repeat twice at least.


----------



## ohbewon (Nov 7, 2013)

Dusty said:


> I'd make them in a Spanish croquette style. Essentially a very thick bechamel (350g butter, 500g flour, 2000 ml milk). Cook that out and as it cools fold through some roughly chopped chèvre.
> 
> You can infuse the milk with whatever you like - I like garlic, thyme and bay.
> 
> ...


OoOoOoOooo...This is porn. i want.


----------



## stopbarking (Nov 8, 2013)

ohbewon said:


> Follow a gougere' recipe and fold in the goat cheese at room temp just after you fold in the eggs. Goat cheese is a relatively low-moisture cheese, so it should actually help it stand up when you pipe it. Let me know how it goes if you try this. I haven't done it before, but this was the first way that comes to mind, and the chemistry fits.
> Actually, I'm going to do this tomorrow. If you don't try it, I'll let you know how it goes for me. Pictures coming.



Whoa. This is a fantastic idea.


----------



## jgraeff (Nov 8, 2013)

with the gougers would you still bake them or fry them? i did a simple goat cheese/cream cheese with a touch of W sauce, garlic, and chives. rolled that in a walnut/crouton bread crumbs, then egg wash and again. let chill in the cooler and fried. Came out nice but going to explore other options as well.


----------



## ohbewon (Nov 8, 2013)

jgraeff said:


> with the gougers would you still bake them or fry them? i did a simple goat cheese/cream cheese with a touch of W sauce, garlic, and chives. rolled that in a walnut/crouton bread crumbs, then egg wash and again. let chill in the cooler and fried. Came out nice but going to explore other options as well.



Definitely bake. Id dunk one in the fryer to try just for grins. Why not?


----------

